# Question about iPhone



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

My friend gave me her old iPhone, so I was wondering if I could just buy a new SIM card and use that on the iPhone. Thanks.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jenni said:


> My friend gave me her old iPhone, so I was wondering if I could just buy a new SIM card and use that on the iPhone. Thanks.


If you are with AT&T, or willing to switch to AT&T, then all you need to do is go to the AT&T store and they'll take care of the SIM card and getting your iPhone up and running. Of course, you'll have to sign up for the data plan and so on.

If you are with another carrier and want to stay with that carrier, I have no idea. I have an iPhone and AT&T, so that's what I know.

L


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

Yea, Iphones don't work like that.  YOu can't just buy a sim card from a random provider, only AT&T, and you will have to drop some coinage regardless.


----------

